# new frags



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks to Alex (explor3r) for the frags that I picked up tonight.

So here's my story...

I get the frags home and stick them in the tank like every other frag I've picked up. Everything looks fine and within minutes they polyps start to open and a smile comes to my face. I notice the cleaning crew head for the new frags to do their job, but out of the corner of my eye I can see my emerald crab making his way towards a clove xenia that I was doing just fine. He mounts the frag and within a split second he rips the whole frag in half and drags the lighter part into a crack of one of the rocks. All I can think is "Thanks alot you bastard."

He then cleans the xenia and then dumps it on the ground under a rock where I can't get to...

dam crab


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear- that really sucks


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

i didn't know alex had clove xenia! I guess i never looked past his first zoa tank when i was there!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha, he doesn't really have them. I think I got a scrap that was hanging around or something like that.

Update:
I got home today to find my xenia was partially eaten by the dam crab. If I knew emerald crabs ate coral I would have left him at the store. Oh well, he'll go in the refuge I guess.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Some do, some don't. If they don't have much else to munch on, they'll eat coral. And some are just jerks, and will eat coral and other stuff no matter what.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Man, the tank is only 6 gallons or so and I put in 2 shrimp pellets a day...every other day I feed mysis/brine shrimp so I don't know wassup with livestock. I'm borderline overfeeding them.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Ohh that sucks come by Ill give you some more but get that craby crapy out the water.. The only crab I trust si the procelan crab pretty and safe


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Some do, some don't. If they don't have much else to munch on, they'll eat coral. And some are just jerks, and will eat coral and other stuff no matter what.


I have 3 of them and they are OK. Looks like they have enough food

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

